
Microsoft: Free resources to help IT pros start/build careers in the cloud - Oatseller
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/server-cloud/2016/04/20/microsoft-introduces-free-resources-to-help-it-pros-get-started-and-build-their-careers-in-the-cloud/
======
johnnycarcin
Full disclosure I work for MSFT.

Honestly I'm a bit surprised this wasn't posted earlier (maybe it was and I
missed it). One of the biggest knocks against Azure, in my opinion, is that
the documentation is spread all over so you end up going to 2-3 different
sites to figure something out. This at least puts all of it under one location
even if the links still take you to various sites :)

